# T5 LED bulbs



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I saw at work today that the maintenance team had been changing out T8 and T5 florescent bulbs for T5 and T8 LED bulbs (mostly T8, few T5).

I have briefly been looking into it, seems like they are "grow bulbs" for "plants". I spoke to a online rep briefly in their instant online chat. He told me they would work perfect for a reef and they should push spectrum for 50k to 100k hours... I assume this guy had no experience with a reef. Wondering if any of you guys have any experience?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd love to know too. I've thought about it before but that was about as far as I got. I have seen them being sold as replacement with some on line vendors but not sure if many have had success. Maybe I'll start taking a lookie tonight and see if there is anymore info out there. You'd think that some companies would be pushing them if they were a good alternative. As in ATI etc. But maybe they are worried about it cutting into profits of their t5 stuff


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The color temps aren't suited for reef use. Perfect for growing macroalgae in the refugium as the the K values for warm(2700-3500K), day (4200-5500K) and bright (6000-7000K) white are suited for "green plant" photosynthesis.

Reef systems "look best" in the 12,000-20,000k


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

wtac said:


> The color temps aren't suited for reef use. Perfect for growing macroalgae in the refugium as the the K values for warm, day and bright white are suited for "green plant" photosynthesis.


The one I saw on this specific site is 5500K.
https://www.wegrowbuds.ca/products/agroled-isunlight-t5-neon-led-48-5500k

Not sure if I should be posting a link like that... Sorry if so and please remove.

If this bulb would count as my "white" bulb, and last many times longer... It seems like a decent idea.

I currently run ATI or giesman bulbs. 4 blue, 1 purple and 1 white. But at 25-35$ per bulb per year, they get pricey.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah It's legal. What's the deal? Fine in my books.


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

I'll have to look up the brand and other specs but I used to use a brand of Silvania (I think) LED linear T5 replacements that only cost about $8-9 a bulb @5000-6500k, I forget the approx lumens though. They were 18w each and wound up turning several 4-light fixtures (previous fluorescents) into 2-light fixtures (new LEDs) because of the intense brightness difference. A friend did the exact same thing at the time with his cannabis. Showed either better or no difference with both my veggies and his weeds, for less wattage and heat; and both have lasted at least 2yrs running without replacement. I currently don't have those lights that I grew with, but do still have them in my shop and basement fixtures if you'd like exact specs. We were both pleased with them but this was all for terrestrial growth, not aquatic.

And be careful retrofitting as well. Some bulbs require the ballast to be rewired, others are plug and play, while others yet need the ballast removed.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

CoralConnoisseur said:


> If this bulb would count as my "white" bulb, and last many times longer... It seems like a decent idea.
> 
> I currently run ATI or giesman bulbs. 4 blue, 1 purple and 1 white. But at 25-35$ per bulb per year, they get pricey.


Unfortunately you will run into algal issues with bulbs below the 10,000k in the DT as there's quite a bit of red and orange wavelengths that favor "green pigmented" flora. To get into the proper kelvin range, it's a mix of 6500K and blue LED diodes. IIRC, the 12,000k range is a 50/50mix of of the aforementioned white LED K rating and "Royal Blue" LEDs.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks like these are specifically designed for reef tank replacement bulbs.

http://www.arcadia-aquatic.com/product/led-t5-tubes/

http://www.euroquatics.com/e5-lamps/

Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Haven't heard much of the aforementioned LED tubes but they didnt seem to make much of a market impact in NA a few years ago and have been dropped by major online retailers in the US. IIRC, ReefSupplies carried EuroAquatics LED T5's for a short time but no longer carries them. You may want to contact them about their feedback on them.


----------

